# Nifty Denon HT in a box... excellent features!



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey all,

I was looking for a great sounding, low cost, all-in-one type sound system for the small room where I spend all my time. Planned to hook it to: Computer, Ipod, TV, digital media player and to use it for literally everything I listen to or watch for the coming years. This little Denon monster does so many cool things and I got the whole system for just $410!

It seems like a perfect system for the person who doesn't have much space or money, yet wants a highly functional and good sounding system. 










Here are the highlights:

1. Music (video?) server: Wirelessly connects to your network and plays your stored music and video from an onscreen menu - bypassing your sound card and using its own Burr Brown D/A and nice dual video d/a converters too. I have about one terabyte of lossless digital audio including playlists ready to enjoy this feature. Also accesses internet radio in a similar fashion (although I don't mess with that much yet).

1a. Front panel Ipod and USB connections - uses its d/a converter, charging the unit and allowing on screen menu.

2. Every reviews say the sound is excellent - Audyssey EQ, Dolby Virtual Speaker but uses Dolby Virtual Surround, Tunable stage distance, HDCD/SACD/DVD-A compatible, Tone-Compression-LFE adjustable - giving the system the capability of working well for movies and music even when played in a nearfield environment, when family is sleeping, etc. Even offers Dolby Syrround headphone mode. 

3. Upscales all analog video to HD and outputs through HDMI or to a computer monitor with an optional converter.

Check the Crutchfield link for more. Apparently there were some service oriented issues with some of these units, but the one I bought is returnable... plus, there are other Denon approved internet retailers selling remanufactured units with full warranties at very good prices. 

TESTFREAK REVIEWS

CRUTCHFIELD INFO

I'll shoot up a review once I get the bugger and get a chance to get it installed. This is replacing one of the best sounding computer speakers systems ever made imho - the THX Altec Lansing ADA885 4.1 system, which will be for sale soon!.I'm very much looking forward to see how this works out!


----------

